# from field to fridge



## farmdude (May 31, 2009)

smoked the hams on him....also did bacon
before

done in new smoker



after


should be tastey!!


----------



## bassman (May 31, 2009)

Good job on the pork!  From the coolers in the truck, I'd guess you had to travel a ways to get that one.


----------



## fire it up (May 31, 2009)

Great job farmdude.
Doesn't get much fresher than that.
Welcome to the site and happy smokes.


----------



## farmdude (May 31, 2009)

hog shot in Texas..I'm in SD so ya about 19 hr drive


----------



## mballi3011 (May 31, 2009)

Nice looking hog there how big was it? I bet it was quit tastey too.


----------



## big game cook (Jun 2, 2009)

never had the opertunity to eat wild hog yet. sure hope to. venison loin wrapped in wild boar bacon is definatly on my to do list.


----------



## dewberry (Jun 4, 2009)

i want to do the same thing and it will be my first time so
can you share the details. all of them, from the field dressing to the plate on your table


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 4, 2009)

Real nice job farmdude. Looks like a good trip.  Yet to go hog huntin' but its on my list.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice job Farmdude.  Those hogs run all over the place around here...


----------



## 9manfan (Jun 10, 2009)

Very nice, how did that smoker work for you??


----------

